# Thomas A Edison bottle help



## djhughes (Feb 8, 2012)

Found this today please help. It says Edison Battery oil Bloomfield NJ, on one side. On the other side it says Thomas A Edison.


----------



## djhughes (Feb 8, 2012)

Other side


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 8, 2012)

I beleive those held battery oil.
 The early batteries use a liquid electrolite that tended to evaporate.
 The oil was poured on the surface to keep the electrolite from evaporating as fast.


----------



## Bixel (Feb 8, 2012)

100% a battery oil bottle. I find those still along the railroad tracks as they would use the battery oil for the telegraph batteries.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, Battery Oil. That variety of the bottle is EXTREMELY common and all but worthless. Cool to own a piece of Edison history though, I suppose.


----------



## jarhead jim (Feb 18, 2012)

When I am able to upload some pictures I'll show you the first ones they made with the oil still in them. The ones I have are the cork top variety with the Thomas A Edison signature across the top with 4OZ SPECIAL BATTERY OIL under that and THOMAS A EDISON inc. under that with GRANGE NJ USA under that.

 Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2012)

If the one you described is BIM, I'd be interested in buying it.


----------

